# Trying to fix my harman Kardon battery compartment , Please help



## bindudhindsa (Mar 3, 2007)

I am trying to fix my Harman Kardon which was dropped really bad , i am trying to make it work now 

Its battery compartment is totally broken now and missing some of the spring too, I am new to electronics so please pardon me if i write anything wrong or non sense here 

I am attaching some pictures which will be very helpful to understand my question here 

I am trying to build a battery circuit here so i attached 4 AAA batteries and solder some of the springs on one side. Circuit starts from remote motherboard (negative terminal) and runs thru the batteries and ending at positive terminal on the board 

I am not sure what i am doing wrong but -ive terminal is getting extremely hot as soon i attach everything. Please help. If anything is not clear please ask me. I will try my best to clear it in novice language.


----------



## Done_Fishin (Oct 10, 2006)

Heat implies that too much current is being drawn and if it is only at one point then perhaps the battery is shorting out at the terminal. It's difficult to tell from your photo's since they are very small anI am unable to zoom in. 

have you a soldered wire or wires to the negative terminal of the battery or any batteries ?? I have seen removed the sleeving from batteries and found that either the one end of the battery forms a body over the length of the battery, forming one of the battery terminals, and the other terminal pokes its head outside the battery with some form of isolation. Years ago the casing was negative and the positive terminal poked out of the battery however I recently found myself needing to change the AAA batteries in a wireless mouse and all the batteries I had were too wide to fit the battery area. When I removed the sleeving to make them fit, I found that the casing of my batteries was the positive terminal and the negative end was where the battery innards had been inserted and negative terminal was separated by the insulation. It's quite possible that, in your case, soldering a wire to the battery may have melted the isolation layer or even caused a short in the battery. It is unwise to solder anything to battery terminals for this reason and take into account that a battery that gets shorted could possibly get so hot as to cause a fire. Some batteries may even explode !! Try getting a plastic battery holder suitable for the batteries you need to use and mount it outside the casing

example of battery holder. They come in many shapes and designs


----------

